# Singlespeed friendly climbs around Colorado Springs?



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Hiyas. I'm sure this may have been touched on before 70ty-gazillion times, but search didn't yield my specific request...
I am visiting the area for a week, and I am bringing my singlespeed 44/17 geared bike. I'm just looking for some long steady climbs not exceeding 7%, above that I have to stand and that sux. Finding specific grades for some of the local climbs is hard, unless I didn't look hard enough.

Any replies would be appreciated, even smart-alecky one


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm not too familiar with the Springs, but most paved roads shouldn't have too many sections over 7%, especially if you follow roads up canyons near streams. 

FWIW, there are lots of great dirt roads in that area, especially up towards Cripple Creek and Victor. Bring some 25s or 28s.

You can also head out east onto the high plains. Lots of endless rollers and great views of the mountains.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Where are you staying? There's a path that you can pick up at Woodmen and goes north to the Air Force Academy. The path generally follows a railroad so the grade shouldn't be bigger than 4%. Once at the Academy, you can ride on Stadium Blvd, it isn't *too* bad for hills.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

We'll actually be in Florissant... funny, right after I made this post I went to the local bike shop. There was a guy who lived there for a while, he gave me some great routes.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Florissant or Fountain? Florissant is up in the hills, around 45 minutes to an hour west of the Springs. There's good riding near Eleven Mile Reservoir about 15 minutes away.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Florissant, I plan on driving to get to the roads/trailheads I want. I will check out Eleven Mile Reservoir too!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Stage Coach Road. Starts behind the Broadmoor Hotel and continues into Gold Camp and eventually Cripple Creek. Get a map. Not paved, but rideable.
Garden of the Gods has some short climbing sections, not what you really want, but a loop around the park is pretty cool. Go early to avoid the tourists. 
There is also a famous climb in Bear Creek Park. Not super long, 4 miles or so, can't really remember, but Chris Carmichael uses it as a "test". Lance, Tommy D, Creed, Pate and other pros have had their time taken on the accent. Its the main road leading up to the falls and the Gold Camp parking lot. Hard to miss, pretty too. Same thing as Garden of the Gods, go early.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. We did Old Stagecoach Road, but on a mountain bike because it's all I ended up bringing with. That is one long climb, I just missed the top of Baldy because it was colder and snowing more than I had anticipated.
The locals like to hog the road, friendly drivers are somewhat lacking in Colorado Springs I noticed. Riding on the road there seems like a risky proposition, but I didn't hit every local road so my view is limited.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

nOOky said:


> Thanks for the tip. We did Old Stagecoach Road, but on a mountain bike because it's all I ended up bringing with. That is one long climb, I just missed the top of Baldy because it was colder and snowing more than I had anticipated.
> The locals like to hog the road, friendly drivers are somewhat lacking in Colorado Springs I noticed. Riding on the road there seems like a risky proposition, but I didn't hit every local road so my view is limited.


I live in Denver so my view of the Springs is skewed and I will probably get in trouble for saying this, but the Springs in general is a little weird so I am not surprised that you had problems with the "locals".


----------

